

Ask HN: Disappointed with Bootstrap4 preview. What's the best alternative? - nikhildaga

I am totally disappointed with bootstrap4 alpha preview. While there might have been many code changes but design has not changed even a bit. As an HTML and CSS framwork, Bootstrap has been at forefront in design but they made absolutely no changes in v4 wrt design. So, what other option is the best? 
material-ui or semantic-ui or mdl or anything else?
Thanks.
======
lsiebert
Well, to be fair they did add cards and some new grid stuff for mobile.

